
An Ancient Computer Language Is Slowing America’s Giant Stimulus - ralston3
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-04-13/an-ancient-computer-language-is-slowing-america-s-giant-stimulus
======
rini17
Pity the sordid state of physical infrastructure can't be blamed on COBOL,
too.

